
CS183 Notes - Traffic So Far - dirtyaura
http://blakemasters.tumblr.com/post/22783549322/cs183-notes-traffic-so-far
======
dirtyaura
Blake, you've done an immensely valuable job with these class notes. I think 2
minutes average visit duration is pretty good for any blog. I think I
personally didn't read any of these notes from the site as they are quite
long, but instead stored them to Kippt and read later on Instapaper.

